# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Longfibrose - Artikel

## Agnes574

Longfibrose

Klinische verschijnselen longfibrose
Longfibrose is een aandoening waarbij er bindweefselvorming is in het longweefsel waardoor het longweefsel minder goed functioneert. Het is een chronische aandoening. Normaal is de long in staat om voldoende zuurstof op te nemen voor de dagelijkse behoefte. Bij longfibrose is de mogelijkheid tot zuurstof opname verminderd. Het gevolg hiervan is dat de patiënt kortademig wordt, snel moe is en weinig energie heeft.

De vroege stadia van de ziekte worden gekenmerkt door een ontstekingsreactie van de longblaasjes. Bij verdere vordering van de ziekte treedt bindweefselvorming in de long op, hierdoor wordt de wand van de longblaasjes dikker. Het gevolg van de verdikte wand van de longblaasjes is dat de ingeademde zuurstof de wand moeilijker passeert, hierdoor kan een zuurstof tekort optreden. Een tweede gevolg van de bindweefselvorming is dat de longinhoud verkleind wordt en de long stijver wordt. Ook kan bij de ziekte pulmonale hypertensie, een verhoogde druk in de bloedvaten en longen, voorkomen. Door de pulmonale hypertensie kan de pompfunctie van het hart worden aangetast.

De ziekte heeft een chronisch progressief verloop en begint meestal sluipend. Een acuut ontstaan en een snel verloop zijn ook mogelijk, maar dit komt minder vaak voor. Vroege symptomen zijn vergelijkbaar met de symptomen van andere longziektes, patiënten hebben vaak een droge hoest en zijn kortademig. Bij verdere vordering van de ziekte wordt de kortademigheid het grootste probleem en worden dagelijkse activiteiten moeilijker, op den duur kunnen activiteiten haast onmogelijk worden. Ook kan de weestand van de patiënten achteruitgaan. In een ver gevorderd stadium van de ziekte kunnen patiënten afhankelijk worden van zuurstof toediening. Verdikkingen van de zowel de vingertoppen als de tenen, trommelstok vingers/tenen, en horlogeglasnagels zijn de enige uiterlijke tekenen van longfibrose.


Prognose
De prognose van patiënten met longfibrose is sterk afhankelijk van de onderliggende oorzaak. Longfibrose kan ongeacht de oorzaak tot de dood leiden. De doodsoorzaak is vaak het gevolg van een afnemende longfunctie die gepaard gaat met een steeds ernstiger zuurstof tekort. Ook kan er sprake zijn van een storing in de rechter hartkamer, een hartaanval, een longembolie of een ernstige longontsteking. Ook blijken patiënten met longfibrose een verhoogde kans te hebben op longkanker, waarschijnlijk heeft dit te maken met het rookgedrag van de longfibrose patiënten in het verleden.


Oorzaken van longfibrose
1. Inhalatie toxische stoffen
Blootstelling aan stoffen zoals metalen vezels of steenstof kan tot longfibrose leiden. De stoffen beschadigen de longen waardoor er bindweefselvorming optreedt. Dit noemt men dan beroepsgerelateerde aandoeningen.
2. Inhalatie organische stoffen:
blootstelling aan organische stoffen zoals schimmels kunnen een soort alergische reactie in de longen veroorzaken. Dit wordt een boerenlong genoemd omdat het vaak vorkomt bij boeren. Uiteindelijk kan blootstelling aan de stof longfibrose veroorzaken.
3. Infecties
In sommige gevallen kunnen infecties uiteindelijk blijvende schade in de long veroorzaken. Tuberculose (TBC) en Legionella (veteranenziekte) zijn hiervan een voorbeeld1. Echter zelden leiden infecties tot een ernstige vorm van longfibrose.
4. Medicijnen 
Bepaalde medicijnen kunnen bij daarvoor gevoelige personen uiteindelijk longfibrose veroorzaken. Deze reactie kan ook pas vele jaren na het gebruik van de medicijnen optreden.
5. Bestraling
Bestraling van de borstkas in verband met bijvoorbeeld borstkanker of longkanker kan (een doorgaans beperkte vorm van) longfibrose tot gevolg hebben.
6. Afwijkingen van het afweersysteem
Onder deze categorie aandoeningen vallen onder andere bindweefselaandoeningen, zoals reumatoïde artritis en sclerodermie1. Bij deze aandoeningen kan ook longfibrose optreden.
7. Sarcoïdose
Deze aandoening wordt gekenmerkt door granuloomvorming (ophoping van geactiveerde afweercellen) in de aangetaste organen. In principe kan elk deel van het lichaam meedoen, maar de longen zijn in de meerderheid van de gevallen betrokken bij het ziekteproces. De oorzaak van sarcoïdose is niet bekend. In het eindstadium kan ook hier longfibrose ontstaan.


Het vóórkomen van longfibrose
Het precieze aantal mensen dar jaarlijks getroffen wordt door longfybrose is onbekend. Wel is bekend dat er wereldwijd ongeveer 5 miljoen mensen longfybrose hebben, maar er zijn ook velen die nog niet gediagnosticeerd zijn maar al wel aan de ziekte leiden. Mannen en vrouwen worden ongeveer in gelijke mate getroffen door de ziekte en de ziekte komt het meest voor bij patiënten tussen de 50 en 70 jaar oud.


Diagnose van longfibrose
-Röntgenfoto van de borst
Een röntgenfoto van de borst geeft een beeld van de longen en het daar omheen liggende weefsel. Bij een longfibrosepatiënt zijn op de foto gewoonlijk afwijkingen te zien, vooral in de onderste delen van de longen.
-High Resolution Computed Tomography (HRCT) scan
Een CT scan van de borst is in feite een serie speciale röntgenfotos die samen na een bewerking door een computerprogramma een overzicht kunnen geven van de long, zodanig dat de borst laagje voor laagje kan worden bekeken. Een computer wordt gebruikt om de fotos, die genomen zijn vanuit die verschillende posities, te combineren en geeft de arts aldus een goed overzicht van wat er aan de hand is in de longen en de borst.
-Bloedtesten 
Wanneer men vermoedt dat iemand een vorm van longfibrose heeft, zal de arts ook het bloed van de patiënt willen analyseren. Zo kunnen bepaalde bloedtesten een aanwijzing geven voor een bepaalde ziekte als oorzaak van de longfibrose. Daarnaast kan men met het bepalen van het zuurstofgehalte in een slagader een indruk krijgen of de longblaasjes in staat zijn voldoende zuurstof op te nemen.
-Longfunctietesten (ademhalingstesten) 
Bij ademhalingstesten wordt de patiënt gevraagd door een mondstuk in en uit te ademen. Het mondstuk is verbonden aan een machine, die de hoeveelheid lucht die een patiënt gedurende een bepaalde periode in- en uitademt meet. De uitslag van deze meting geeft de arts inzicht over de inhoud en het functioneren van de longen.
-Bronchoscopie en bronchoalveolaire lavage (longspoeling)
Met behulp van een bronchoscoop (dun slangetje met een camera) is het mogelijk de longen van binnen te inspecteren. Allereerst worden de luchtwegen van binnen grondig bekeken. Als er afwijkend slijmvlies wordt gezien, kan het zijn dat er een stukje weefsel wordt weggenomen (biopsie). Dit is niet pijnlijk. Vervolgens wordt de long met een beperkte hoeveelheid voor de long onschadelijke vloeistof gespoeld. Dit noemt men een bronchoalveolaire lavage (BAL). Vervolgens wordt de ingebrachte vloeistof zoveel mogelijk teruggezogen. De vloeistof wordt vervolgens aan een nader onderzoek onderworpen. Dit spoelen van de long is voornamelijk zinvol in het beginstadium van de diagnose van de longfibrose. Het kan behulpzaam zijn bij het uitsluiten van andere oorzaken van de gevonden afwijkingen.
-Longbiopsie
Zelfs als sommige of alle tot nu toe genoemde testresultaten abnormaal zijn dan nog is dit zelden voldoende om de specifieke diagnose longfibrose te stellen. De beste manier waarop de arts de diagnose longfibrose met zekerheid kan vaststellen is door een stukje longweefsel te bestuderen. Een dergelijk stukje weefsel kan worden verkregen met behulp van instrumenten ingebracht via de borstwand (video geassisteerde thoracoscopische ingreep -VATS- ofwel kijkoperatie) of door een open longbiopsie. Het materiaal wordt in het laboratorium onderzocht door een patholoog om de mate van ontsteking en fibrose in de longen te bepalen. Deze manier wordt als gouden standaard gebruikt om te bevestigen dat een patiënt een bepaalde vorm van longfibrose heeft.


Therapie bij longfibrose
Genezen van longfibrose is niet mogelijk, daarom is de therapie die gegeven wordt gericht op het remmen van de ontsteking van de longblaasjes en daarmee vertraging van de bindweefselvorming. De meeste kans dat het ziekteproces kan worden vertraagd bestaat door zo snel mogelijk met de behandeling te beginnen. Voor de behandeling van longfibrose gebruikt men vooral medicijnen. Zij worden bij voorkeur ten minste drie tot zes maanden voorgeschreven. Deze periode is nodig om te zien of een bepaalde behandeling effectief is. Mogelijk dient de dosis (hoeveelheid toegediende werkzame stof) gevarieerd te worden zodanig dat het medicijn het beste resultaat geeft met de minste neveneffecten. Bij de meeste vormen van longfibrose wordt als behandeling in eerste instantie gestart met een hoge dosering prednison. Het effect van de behandeling is echter in het algemeen teleurstellend.

Als de medicijnen niet werken en de bindweefselvorming verdergaat wordt de zuurstof opname steeds moeizamer en wordt er zuurstof toegediend bij de patiënt. Indien al deze therapeutische maatregelen niet het gewenste resultaat hebben en de bindweefselvorming in de long zich verder uitbreidt, kan een longfibrose patiënt zodanig in de problemen komen dat een longtransplantatie de enige kans lijkt om te kunnen overleven. Longtransplantatie van één of beide longen is een alternatief voor medicinale behandeling van patiënten in het zware laatste stadium van longfibrose.

(bron: mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)

----------

